# Razumovskys



## juliante

What's your favourite ?


----------



## shadowdancer

juliante said:


> What's your favourite ?


----------



## Pugg

juliante said:


> What's your favourite ?


Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## juliante

There was a gap between posting title and posting poll... I am indeed interested in people's favourite recordings, as well as the poll. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Guest

Alban Berg Quartett, just listen and be happy.


----------



## Guest

I don't know that I love one more than the others, but in terms of recordings, I love the Takacs Quartet's recording of not only the Razumovsky quartets, but all the quartets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't have a favorite one.

As far as recordings, I'm partial to the Lindsays. Their first cycle.


----------



## Triplets

The Hungarian Quartet on EMI


----------



## Pugg

juliante said:


> There was a gap between posting title and posting poll... I am indeed interested in people's favourite recordings, as well as the poll.
> :tiphat:


You forgot; love them all .


----------



## Guest

I like Quartetto Italiano and the Prazak Quartet. The latest Tokyo SQ sounds good if you want a mellower approach.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Wouldn't be without either, but if I were to rank them the order would be 3-2-1.


----------



## Scififan

I've been listening to no 1 and it is absolutely wonderful--particularly after listening to the Op 18 set. There is such an astonishing sense of SPACE! It is akin to listening to the "Eroica" right after the first two symphonies. There is so much subtlety in the delicate interplay of voices combined with a tremendous cathedral-like Awe. The sense of a breakthrough into a new dimension is so stunning that I had to choose it.

The version I am listening to is that of the Endellion Quartet in the light of the mono 1952 Vegh recording,


----------



## worov

1, 2 or 3 ? Do we have to choose ?


----------



## Pugg

worov said:


> 1, 2 or 3 ? Do we have to choose ?


Not if you not want to , simple as that


----------



## EdwardBast

I have a least favorite: 2. I love 1 and 3 and couldn't choose one over the other.


----------



## Avey

I was partial to *No. 3*, largely because of its minuet, but then I saw the full set performed recently, and while I thought it was all fantastic, and it all sounded pretty much as I have always remembered them and had always heard them ...

*No. 2* revealed itself. The thing just shone so brightly, so uniquely. It stood out to me like a soft and plain gem, set between two diamonds of course, but this middle stone it is bright blue and some parts dark violet or magenta and then the aqua and then gold and then verdant, and it glitters just like the diamonds, though with all this wonderful color that takes a long while to notice. The shade being most apparent in the adagio, and the color coming out elsewhere. A remarkable pacing to this piece too, which I suppose all three of these works share -- an amazing grace and rhythmic pacing.


----------



## KenOC

The Razumovskies entered the world like a bolt of lightning. I couldn't choose one over the other. Somebody commented saying something like: These quartets are like meeting real individuals, each with their own personalities and physiognomies. The world had seen nothing like this before. And of course seldom enough since.


----------



## juliante

Listening to no. 3 again today I had to conclude that for pure enjoyment there is no Beethoven quartet I enjoy more. Joyous stuff.


----------

